# Baffled by puppy peeing in his bed.



## Jules11

Background info:

My 12 wk pup 2 crates/beds. 
A soft crate that doesnt zip closed. This is in the kitchen which he has a free run of with a baby gate at the door.
Also a wire crate (with divider to make it the right size) that has a 2x2m puppy pen attactched with a waterproof bottom. This is in the living room.
Both crates have vet bedding in.

When i can not give him the attention he requires he is in 1 of these 2 places with toys etc to ammuse himself with.

When he wants to poop he will sit at the door and whine (i have a bell for him to ring when he wants to go out and he is starting to get the hang of it a bit)
He is not so good with the peeing but has few accidents because i take him out to pee all the time.....after play, after food, after sleep and plenty in between that.

The Problem:

This week he has started randomly peeing in his bed when there are other places he could (and used to) pee. This morning after he had just been out and peed a little bit, came in played for 2 mins walked right across the kitchen, pee'd in his bed, came out had a drink then went back to his bed. laid down in the pee and went to sleep 
He did a similar thing this evening in the puppy pen while i was on the pc watching him out of the corner of my eye...he was chewing a toy in the pen, walked into his crate pee'd came out, got the toy, took it into the crate and laid down with it to sleep. Im sure he has dont it other times as well just i havent seen it.

Everything i have read about dogs say the dont like to pee in the bed if they have the choice...he has the choice and is choosing to do it...then sleep in it!!

I understand that pups can pee a couple of times in quick succession before they are done. Before if i brought him in to early he would just pee in the corner of the kitchen or puppy pen.
I have never told him off for peeing inside, i just take him back out and reward him when he does it outside.
I am washing everything hot with biological stuff to get rid of the scent.
He has done this with 4 vet beds and a reg dog bed.

Im baffled and could really do with some advice.

Thanks in advance and sorry it was so long.


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels

Jules11 said:


> Background info:
> 
> My 12 wk pup 2 crates/beds.
> A soft crate that doesnt zip closed. This is in the kitchen which he has a free run of with a baby gate at the door.
> Also a wire crate (with divider to make it the right size) that has a 2x2m puppy pen attactched with a waterproof bottom. This is in the living room.
> Both crates have vet bedding in.
> 
> When i can not give him the attention he requires he is in 1 of these 2 places with toys etc to ammuse himself with.
> 
> When he wants to poop he will sit at the door and whine (i have a bell for him to ring when he wants to go out and he is starting to get the hang of it a bit)
> He is not so good with the peeing but has few accidents because i take him out to pee all the time.....after play, after food, after sleep and plenty in between that.
> 
> The Problem:
> 
> This week he has started randomly peeing in his bed when there are other places he could (and used to) pee. This morning after he had just been out and peed a little bit, came in played for 2 mins walked right across the kitchen, pee'd in his bed, came out had a drink then went back to his bed. laid down in the pee and went to sleep
> He did a similar thing this evening in the puppy pen while i was on the pc watching him out of the corner of my eye...he was chewing a toy in the pen, walked into his crate pee'd came out, got the toy, took it into the crate and laid down with it to sleep. Im sure he has dont it other times as well just i havent seen it.
> 
> Everything i have read about dogs say the dont like to pee in the bed if they have the choice...he has the choice and is choosing to do it...then sleep in it!!
> 
> I understand that pups can pee a couple of times in quick succession before they are done. Before if i brought him in to early he would just pee in the corner of the kitchen or puppy pen.
> I have never told him off for peeing inside, i just take him back out and reward him when he does it outside.
> I am washing everything hot with biological stuff to get rid of the scent.
> He has done this with 4 vet beds and a reg dog bed.
> 
> Im baffled and could really do with some advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry it was so long.


At 12wks old the boy is a very young pup - if he whines to get out to do a poo - you are well ahead of the curve in the puppy training stakes - well done. 
Male dogs like to pee little and often - so when you take him out this can be difficult if there are not too many things to pee on in the garden - I don't suppose he cocks his leg yet, put you could get a pee spike to focus his peeing - you get them at most large pet shops.
Further to that - rather than put him in the garden - you could walk 100m up and down the street - to give him plenty to pee on.
Bare in mind its pretty common for dogs to pee anywhere at 12 wks.
Good luck.


----------



## dimkaz

isn;t it possible that he had a new of freshly washed bedding in?

some dogs don;t like the chemical smells that come out of the washing...probably it's just that

best
d


----------



## noogsy

when i read this im wondering if your pup might have a uti.
it does sort of seem to me like he might not be very well.
maybe phone the vet and tell them what is wrong.
love noogsy xxx


----------



## Rick

> Everything i have read about dogs say the dont like to pee in the bed if they have the choice...he has the choice and is choosing to do it...then sleep in it!!


LOL!

There is a lot written in the books about what dogs like to do and how easy this and that is to train them, somebody needs to give the dog the books to read first.

Our 10 week old bitch occasionally goes in her crate and pees there.ut:
It'a absolutely baffling, why would you do that?


----------



## Jules11

Thanks for your responses 

Sylvestris Kennels: 
I will try more little walks instead of just the garden for toilet breaks and see if that improves things although he does seem to get very distracted while on the street and forget what he's supposed to be doing lol

dimkaz:
This got me thinking, i changed my bio detergent last week...def going to change back at once and hope this solves the problem.

noogsy: 
I will be monitoring him closely along with the changes i'm going to make for the next few days...if there are no improvement or it gets worse i will definatley keep uti in mind and speak to my vet 

Rick: 
LOL @ giving the dog a dog book to read...it is so true
glad to see mine isnt the only yucky pup to do this (assuming they are healthy) I guess they will grow out of it....but still ut:


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels

Jules11 said:


> Thanks for your responses
> 
> Sylvestris Kennels:
> I will try more little walks instead of just the garden for toilet breaks and see if that improves things although he does seem to get very distracted while on the street and forget what he's supposed to be doing lol
> 
> dimkaz:
> This got me thinking, i changed my bio detergent last week...def going to change back at once and hope this solves the problem.
> 
> noogsy:
> I will be monitoring him closely along with the changes i'm going to make for the next few days...if there are no improvement or it gets worse i will definatley keep uti in mind and speak to my vet
> 
> Rick:
> LOL @ giving the dog a dog book to read...it is so true
> glad to see mine isnt the only yucky pup to do this (assuming they are healthy) I guess they will grow out of it....but still ut:


Sounds good - trial and error to learn what the pup likes/dislikes - they are all individuals


----------



## Rick

Jules11 said:


> Rick:
> LOL @ giving the dog a dog book to read...it is so true
> glad to see mine isnt the only yucky pup to do this (assuming they are healthy) I guess they will grow out of it....but still ut:


Ours did it again today since I posted. 
:cursing:
Ours has had 2 UTIs but it's not that, its a full on pee, the bedding can be clean or worn, she is just ****ing thick!

She's only a little un yet so I forgive her but the sooner she grows out of it the better.


----------



## welshdoglover

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> Bare in mind its pretty common for dogs to pee anywhere at 12 wks.
> Good luck.


Thanks for this!

My poodle pup still has the occassional wiss in the house but in the kitchen on ceramic tiles.

He does piddle little and often and I thought I was doing something wrong!

The number of times I've read on internet forums that someone collects a puppy and within 20 minutes of bringing them home, the pup is housetrained! 

I often wonder if they're telling the truth or a little fib lol


----------



## Rick

welshdoglover said:


> The number of times I've read on internet forums that someone collects a puppy and within 20 minutes of bringing them home, the pup is housetrained!


It's a load of barracks isn't it?
The books I read before we got our pup, how easy it all is, it's a relief to see in this group that everyone is in the same boat or I would be feeling like we are some sort of failure.


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels

welshdoglover said:


> The number of times I've read on internet forums that someone collects a puppy and within 20 minutes of bringing them home, the pup is housetrained!
> 
> I often wonder if they're telling the truth or a little fib lol


A serious fib - it can be up to 8 months of age (usually 4-5, but depends on breed) before a pup no longer has any accidents in the house - just hold out with the training and it will come - remember little pups have little bladders it's not their fault they can't help it.


----------



## Jules11

I was expecting him to have many accidents cause he's just a baby....it's just why does he want to pee in his bed of all places aarrgghh....
mopping the kitchen floor is so much easier than constant laundry lol


----------



## dimkaz

well, i have been training them since they were able to stand on their own four paws...you simple and sweet stuff, when you want to go out of the pen sit ans wait...the first that sat got out...and then they got that immediately...same things with food
now at 11weeks, they all sit in a circle before i put the dish down and it only takes 20 seconds to accommodate themselves...toilet training is a different matter...although they now still wee inside (say 60% of time outside and 40% in) i still feel comfortable that they are pretty clean and well trained ..although until they will be at least 5 months old they will still have accidents...even if they are shown the door every so often




best
d


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels

Jules11 said:


> I was expecting him to have many accidents cause he's just a baby....it's just why does he want to pee in his bed of all places aarrgghh....
> mopping the kitchen floor is so much easier than constant laundry lol


In my experience for very young pups, and yours is still very young, going to the toilet is almost an instinct reaction that they have not learnt to control - I need to pee....aaarrrggghhh......I will pee!

In their attempt to find a suitable spot you will see the dog sniff and often circle in a quick movement, the scent of their bed is familiar and they can be attracted to this whilst searching - as they can't hold it for very long - they then go in the crate/bed.

This behaviour is fairly common for young pups who are not restricted in their movement - they will grow out of it as your training continues - don't worry. 
It should not be confused by the statement - dogs will not soil their bed. Whilst to some extent this is true when the dog is confined in a crate - it is not a golden rule - if the dog needs to pee or poo - it will. The use of cage/crate can be used to encourage a dog to learn more self control, but at the end of the day a young pup cannot hold on forever and so will soil through the night until it gets older, whether in a cage or not.


----------



## Jules11

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> In my experience for very young pups, and yours is still very young, going to the toilet is almost an instinct reaction that they have not learnt to control - I need to pee....aaarrrggghhh......I will pee!
> 
> In their attempt to find a suitable spot you will see the dog sniff and often circle in a quick movement, the scent of their bed is familiar and they can be attracted to this whilst searching - as they can't hold it for very long - they then go in the crate/bed.
> 
> *This behaviour is fairly common for young pups who are not restricted in their movement - they will grow out of it as your training continues - don't worry.
> It should not be confused by the statement - dogs will not soil their bed. Whilst to some extent this is true when the dog is confined in a crate - it is not a golden rule - if the dog needs to pee or poo - it will. * The use of cage/crate can be used to encourage a dog to learn more self control, but at the end of the day a young pup cannot hold on forever and so will soil through the night until it gets older, whether in a cage or not.


Thanks for the reassurance, knowing that this is not uncommon makes me feel much better. While books are essential reading for a novice like me, they dont tell you this stuff...at least i now know im not a failure


----------



## Jules11

dimkaz said:


> well, i have been training them since they were able to stand on their own four paws...you simple and sweet stuff, when you want to go out of the pen sit ans wait...the first that sat got out...and then they got that immediately...same things with food
> *now at 11weeks, they all sit in a circle before i put the dish down *and it only takes 20 seconds to accommodate themselves...toilet training is a different matter...although they now still wee inside (say 60% of time outside and 40% in) i still feel comfortable that they are pretty clean and well trained ..although until they will be at least 5 months old they will still have accidents...even if they are shown the door every so often
> 
> 
> 
> best
> d


Aawww, that sounds so cute, you should take and post a pic


----------



## botty

We only had our pup since last week he his nearly 14 weeks but last couple days he as peed in his bed a couple of times 
But he not done anything in his crate over night we take him in the garden loads of times he will pee and poo out side but then come in and pee in his bed


----------

